# DIY changing front struts on CC



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys, tried to install new springs on my CC and hit a little bump on the way. The back ones were easy and took about 1 hour but the front was confusing. Does anyone have any removal instructions or something? Called my local VW dealer and they told me that I need a joint expander but even after I expanded and tried to remove the strut, there was still not enough room to get the strut out. Any advice?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (UAGLEBA)*

You need to leave the strut attached at the top. Remove the three nuts holding the control arm to the ball joing on the hub. Then work the hub and rotor in ever direction to get it to drop below the stock sturt, it is a huge PITA but its easier to do it this way than to remove the axel bolt.


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (Veedubin02)*

Whats the time frame that I should set aside for this? like 3-5 hours?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (UAGLEBA)*

Having never done it that is a pretty good time range. You also need a 14mm triple square bit and a specialty tool for taking the nut off the top of the strut.


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (Veedubin02)*

What special tool do I need to take the nut off?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (UAGLEBA)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com...tools
Upper strut nut socket, 21/22mm


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (Veedubin02)*

thanks... hopefully all goes well. will post pics


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (Veedubin02)*

After the install of the springs what do I need to do to adjust the suspension? Alignment? Anything special?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: DIY changing front struts on CC (UAGLEBA)*

You'll want to get an alignment. Tat should be it though.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha theres a way around the special tool....just take a 3/8 wratchet and use a short 3/8 extension. it fits snug in the triple square. use that to just hold that end still and then use something to loosen the nut. works like a charm.


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Well, finally finished the car over the weekend. Took about 6-7hrs combined. The front was a big PITA, especially taking the strut out on the right side. Tried to post pictures but for some reason its either I am stupid or there is a trick to it?? When I press "add image" it just inserts some







and that's it.... any advice?


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (UAGLEBA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UAGLEBA* »_Well, finally finished the car over the weekend. Took about 6-7hrs combined. The front was a big PITA, especially taking the strut out on the right side. Tried to post pictures but for some reason its either I am stupid or there is a trick to it?? When I press "add image" it just inserts some







and that's it.... any advice? 

If you dont have a photobucket account get one! Then upload the pics to photobucket and on photobucket you will be given tags with your photos url in, it just copy paste that to the thread! [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboYo)*

Photobucket sucks it pixelates all my pics at least. 

OP you have to put the link to the picture in between those tags. Glad you got it done though.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (UAGLEBA)*

So how much drop did you get? Definitely get a "4 corner alignment" don't be surprised if you get wide quotes for $100 to $300 for these.


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MagyarCC)*

The drop was bigger than I expected. It dropped 2 fingers in the front about 1" and 2.5 fingers in the back about 1.2". In the specs it said 1" in the front and .9" in the back. I also put 19" on, so my back bottoms out sometimes which is annoying at times because I can't have more than 2 people in the car







( Is there anything I can do about he rubbing? Does everyone rub when they put 19"?


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (MagyarCC)*


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (UAGLEBA)*

I don't see it anywhere in here, what springs did you get?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (sebasEuRo)*

A slimmer tire is your best bet on rubbing, what are the specs on the wheels?


----------

